# R5 weights



## Kansas Army Guy (Jun 25, 2006)

Can the weights in an dual R5 (not TP)be removed? I have been told they are only epoxied in. What is the real answer?
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Post your question on this board, they'll fix you up:

Toronto Golf Nuts - Greater Toronto Area Golf Forum - TorontoGolfNuts.com


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

im fairly sure they can be moved, although they are not designed to be.


----------

